# DIY cooltube



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 8, 2013)

just showng off my work. not really making a "how to" guide. this cooltube is based off of THG's design, with a couple tweaks thrown in.

1 - bake-a-round 20$ (ebay)
1 - 4" duct connector 3$ (local harware store)
1 - sun system econo wing reflector 40$ (local garden center)
1 - 250watt hps bulb 15$ (local garden center)

have not yet purchased the ballast. the reflector is capable of handling 150 watt-1k watt. i doubt i'll put anything bigger then a 600w in it though. i'll be using the exhaust fan i installed in the veg room to cool the light. it will passively pull the air from the room cooling the light. the exhaust fan is from a range hood that would normally be used over a stove. the fan has a built in speed controller and didnt cost me anything. i'll use a inline fan if i ever decide to use a 600w in the cooltube, but for 250w, this exhaust fan has more then sufficient pulling power.

pic 1 - cooltube setup
pic 2 - pic of the exhaust fan & the length of the run from the fan to the cooltube.

i partitioned a 2x2 section in my veg room where i will use the 250w hps to flower the girls i'll be growing in my organic super soil en devour.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2013)

Great job shortbus!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 8, 2013)

thank you, now i just gotta buy the expensive part, the ballast. think i'm going to pick up a 600/400/250 electronic ballast.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2013)

Sweet :aok: Nice job shortbus


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks duck,  time for a little     :48:


----------



## Locked (Feb 8, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> thank you, now i just gotta buy the expensive part, the ballast. think i'm going to pick up a 600/400/250 electronic ballast.




Nice job....600w dimmable electonic ballast 86 bucks US

http://www.ebay.com/itm/600WATT-HPS-MH-GROW-LIGHT-Digital-ELECTRONIC-Dimming-Ballast-DIMMABLE-600-W-WATT-/121034933483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2e3e84eb


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 8, 2013)

Yual got green thumb and be lookin like yual gots engineerin thumb too! Thumbs up pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 9, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Nice job....600w dimmable electonic ballast 86 bucks US
> 
> hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/600WATT-HPS-MH-GROW-LIGHT-Digital-ELECTRONIC-Dimming-Ballast-DIMMABLE-600-W-WATT-/121034933483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2e3e84eb
> 
> View attachment 201064



50% of 600w is 300w. wont that significantly reduce the life of my 250 bulb?

i did a little looking around, and actually haven't found any that say 600/400/250. they either say 600/400. or just 600 dimable 100%/75%/50%


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 9, 2013)

:ciao:  Shorty

I found this one
hMPp://www.ebay.com/itm/600-W-400-W-250-W-Digital-Dimmable-Ballast-Grow-Light-HPS-MH-YOYO-COOL-TUBE-/350711316291?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a805ff43


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 9, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  Shorty
> 
> I found this one
> hMPp://www.ebay.com/itm/600-W-400-W-250-W-Digital-Dimmable-Ballast-Grow-Light-HPS-MH-YOYO-COOL-TUBE-/350711316291?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a805ff43



i wonder if i can purchase just the ballast. dont really need the rest. i was looking that the lumatek 400/250 last night


----------

